# Care Workers in Spain



## george1957 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Guys, My aged parents are living in Campos del Rio, Spain and have now reached the age where every day tasks are becoming difficult. They are thinking of returning to the UK but I know that they would prefer to remain in Spain. Ideally what would be the best solution to their needs is a live in carer. My question is, does anyone have any experiences or contacts that they could share with me relating to Spanish care workers? Many Thanks, George


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

george1957 said:


> Hi Guys, My aged parents are living in Campos del Rio, Spain and have now reached the age where every day tasks are becoming difficult. They are thinking of returning to the UK but I know that they would prefer to remain in Spain. Ideally what would be the best solution to their needs is a live in carer. My question is, does anyone have any experiences or contacts that they could share with me relating to Spanish care workers? Many Thanks, George


I t might be extremely difficult to find legal, registered care workers. There are charities, but they help with short term illness, not long term needs. Care will not be cheap.
For those with a bottomless pit of money there are residential complexes with everything provided, where they could buy or rent a self contained property, but with the option of long term care when they need it. Just Google them.
More and more people are finding it difficult to cope as they get older, be it infirmity, dementia, difficulty in maintaining a property, garden and pool, and not having the funds to pay for help, in which case they would probably be better off in the UK, where they would have a better range of affordable options.
This problem of coping with old age is going to be mentioned more and more on forums. Family cannot help with time or money, having children, mortgage to cope with.
When Mum and Dad pass away, another nightmare begins, sorting the house, taxes etc.
To sum up:
If very, very wealthy, pay for social and nursing care in the home
If very wealthy, get rid of all your possessions, furniture etc and move into a residential complex
If neither of the above appeal:
Sell up , move back to UK
Much easier for everyone!


----------



## george1957 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Care Help*

Hi extranjero, Thank you for your prompt reply. We were hoping that with the high unemployment rate in Spain there may have been the chance of finding a unemployed care worker looking for a paid full time job. Alas this seems unlikely. It would seem that the cost of care/retirement homes in Spain are as expensive as the UK. Once again thank you fro taking the time to reply.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

george1957 said:


> Hi extranjero, Thank you for your prompt reply. We were hoping that with the high unemployment rate in Spain there may have been the chance of finding a unemployed care worker looking for a paid full time job. Alas this seems unlikely. It would seem that the cost of care/retirement homes in Spain are as expensive as the UK. Once again thank you fro taking the time to reply.


assuming they have access to the state healthcare system, they should talk to the social services department

while the help available isn't as comprehensive as in the UK, there is _some _help, and even if they can't help directly, they could probably suggest where to start looking


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My neighbour is a care worker, she stays with the people needing care for 15 days at a time. I think the local authority employ her.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I understood that the service was means tested and so most of the care is received by Spanish people as their need is greater.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> I understood that the service was means tested and so most of the care is received by Spanish people as their need is greater.


Why is their need greater??


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

......Because they are usually deemed to be poorer.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Imo most of the care is received by the Spanish because there are more Spanish people living in Spain than any oher nationality...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You could try age concern or the British Legion
See these threads
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/156830-elderly-ill-lonely-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/151794-stroke-care.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

What sort of care do they need? If it is only basic stuff like helping them to get up and dressed, cooking, etc. they do not need *qualified* (and expensive care workers) and there are many unemployed who will quite happily do what is necessary for a reasonable rate of pay. Many of the South Americans do that sort of work and do it very well but you may need to employ them privately (it may well also be on the black). Your biggest problem is if your parents don't speak Spanish since most of those who work in the caring field will not speak English or very little. Most carers will also ensure that their charges get out when the weather is nice and will either walk them around a few streets or to the local _paseo_.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> What sort of care do they need? If it is only basic stuff like helping them to get up and dressed, cooking, etc. they do not need *qualified* (and expensive care workers) and there are many unemployed who will quite happily do what is necessary for a reasonable rate of pay. Many of the South Americans do that sort of work and do it very well but you may need to employ them privately (it may well also be on the black). Your biggest problem is if your parents don't speak Spanish since most of those who work in the caring field will not speak English or very little. Most carers will also ensure that their charges get out when the weather is nice and will either walk them around a few streets or to the local _paseo_.


But even " basic stuff" needs a properly vetted employee. Would you really be happy to let some unknown person into your home with all the risks that brings. Of course you may get a gem who is caring, trustworthy, and the answer to your prayers , but you may also get someone who, abuses, intimidates, steals. Caring in the home is not a job for an unemployed person desperate for any job. I agree a qualified nurse is not necessary in the majority of cases, but it does have to be an official arrangement, with someone accountable.
It will also involve an employee contract and all that involves.
A bit of cash in hand won't do.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

It would also be helpful of the carer had the basic knowledge that carers in the UK have and are able to look out for signs of deterioration of health, onset of Altzheimers etc. Get a South American!!!!!" Love it!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> It would also be helpful of the carer had the basic knowledge that carers in the UK have and are able to look out for signs of deterioration of health, onset of Altzheimers etc. Get a South American!!!!!" Love it!!!


do you not think there is such a thing as a South American trained as a carer?

it's nothing to do with nationality - it's a training issue


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I see adverts placed all over (in the local free advertising mags, on noticeboards or just stuck on lampposts) from people looking for work as carers for the elderly or for children. Some state that they have qualifications as nurses' aides, geriatric carers, etc. so they must be capable of being checked. I understand that it is also possible for people to obtain a certificate from the Spanish police that they have no criminal convictions, which is about as good an indication as you would be able to get in the UK that a person has no record of robbery or other offences. Some of the advertisers state that they will work nights, or live in if required. The language would, indeed, be an issue if the OP's parents don't speak Spanish and few of these adverts mention that the person seeking work speaks any other language other than Spanish. 

Some of my elderly Spanish neighbours have regular visits from carers employed by the Junta de Andalucia. They are not necessarily people who are housebound, either. I don't know what the criteria are to qualify for this assistance, under the Ley de Dependencia, and I have heard that even if applications are approved there could be a very long wait before any care is provided.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, everyone is going to get old wherever we are and many of us will live a lot longer than our parents and grandparents. This is wonderful if you are lucky enough to live to a healthy old age but not so if your last years are plagued with physical or mental ill-health.
At the risk of being ultra-prudent, imo this is one of the factors you should take into consideration when deciding to retire to Spain.
We have three sets of friends who are in their seventies, two couples with an ailing eighty-something year-old husband. They all bought their houses and all live in places far from public transport - in two cases in lovely villas situated on top of hills, one of them with access only via a rough track. No doubt when they came in their late fifties, fit and healthy, this wasn't considered as a future problem. Now they wish they had sold before the crisis hit and rented smaller places in town.
Fortunately the women are fluent Spanish speakers, one bilingual and well-integrated into the local community.
I know there are pros and cons on both sides but for many people, renting would be a much more convenient option. You have choice and flexibility as well as cash to fall back on if you have sold UK property.
We love the house we have rented for over five years. But we are aware that in five or ten years time we may need to be in a town with shops, restaurants and other amenities within walking distance. So with nothing to sell we need only pack our furniture and we're free.
I know property is very cheap now and if you've been a home owner all your life it can be difficult at first getting used to not actually owning the place you live in. For the first few months I did feel a bit insecure, quite needlessly.
But being worry-free is more important, to me anyway. I do hope the OP manages to find a good solution to this sad situation one way or another.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Interesting article here -a little dated and more Alzheimer's related but as I say interesting. Spain - Home care - Country comparisons - Policy in Practice - Alzheimer Europe


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Calas felices said:


> It would also be helpful of the carer had the basic knowledge that carers in the UK have and are able to look out for signs of deterioration of health, onset of Altzheimers etc. Get a South American!!!!!" Love it!!!


Many South Americans (Ecuadorians, Colombians, Venezuelans) do the job extremely well because they have a much more caring nature than many northern Europeans plus they are fully conversant with the language. For your info, many UK carers have absolutely no knowledge and very little empathising skills with elderly who suddenly find they need help, even to wipe their backsides - SWMBO had to put up with enough of them who were dangerous in their jobs, especially if they were to manage medications, so don't knock those about whom you know nothing!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

You must have been away from the UK a long time Baldilocks or used a non regulated company, as I assure the Care Business that I am connected with has highly competent qualified staff. Incidentally administration of medicines is a Level 3 activity.


----------

